# Faucet Pop Off



## Gone Fishing (Jul 3, 2005)

OK, so my kitchen faucet popped off due to a little water in the faucet housing.







No water in the lines at all, just a little was left in the faucet housing. The little plastic keeper ring snapped. Where do I get another? Is this a common part, hopefully. Seems like it should be.


----------



## Jose Fernandez (Jun 22, 2004)

Gone Fishing,

I replaced the faucet in the bathroom sink (I was tired of being sprayed). In the process of doing so, I noticed that the standard Outback faucet was no different than one at home. I'm sure you can pick one up at any home improvement store.

Jose


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Any RV parts store will have the parts you need. You would probably also find it at a good hardware store (True Value or Ace come to mind).

Or, as Jose said, you could 'upgrade' to a residential faucet.

Good luck!

Happy Trails,
Doug

P.S.: Are you saying this was freeze damage?


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

As Jose said a standard home one should work fine, and probably less expensive than buying from the dealership.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I would try a hardware store first alot cheaper

Don


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Agree with the local hardware store. Take the old one with you and you should be in/out of there in no time.

My guess is you'll have a better faucet then what the factory installed.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Same thing happened to mine. The faucet in the TT is a pretty cheap unit made specifically for the RV industry. Can't get a spout nut to match it in a plumbing supply store. I found a chrome finish spout nut (link below) and put that on for now. I'll likely replace the faucet in the summer. Actually, you can't tell the difference unless you are specifically looking to see if the nut matches. I did have to sand the nut down on the belt sander as it was too big and would not screw down tight.

Spout nut

On Edit: You mention a little plastic keeper ring. If you mean the little white ring that fits above the two o-rings, that is supposed to be split and you have no problem. It then fits around the tube in the groove above the o-rings. If you were talking about the spout nut, then you have the problem described above.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Good excuse to get rid of the Outback cheapie. Mine broke too and I'm replacing it with a standard "residential" faucet. Going to install one with the head that is a pull out spray and has a high arc too. I already replaced the bathroom faucet with a better one too.


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jul 3, 2005)

Thanks for the info and advice.


----------

